# Shimano C14



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey guys I bought the new Chronarch C14 reel, it is only three months old and I started to see corrosion inside the spool. I tore it down and noticed corrosion on the inside of the spool and frame. Is this under warranty still and how do I go about filing a claim.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

take it to FTU, they'll hook you up. Been an issue with some people???


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Three months? There was an issue early on with the spools. You must have bought one that wasnt swapped out with the new spool. As Colby said, take it to FTU. They will swap spools out for you.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

the new spools corode faster then the old ones. It's an ongoing issue, there is a third version from what I've read and been told in testing.

I love the reel . . . . I'm on my third set of spools on four reels.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1060705

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=757281


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

If the frame is corroding, you may need to have the reel replaced or sent to Shimano for evaluation. Only the spools corrode on mine, but I think some of the particals get into the reel and can make it grind from time to time. Just wish a $375 reel was right out of the box. Great reel and even better if it is only used for decorating your man cave.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Frame cannot corrode. It is non-metallic carbon composite.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I have a Stella 3000. I use it sometimes to whip mashed potatoes. I don't even rinse it off afterwards. :sarcasm CF?


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

the frame is corroded and the spool looks chewed up. I bought it at Bass Pro shop, and still have the receipt. Should I still take it to FTU? I don't live anywhere near FTU so I want to make sure its okay to take it over there before I drive all the way over.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you ever clean your reels right after you go fishing? The only reason that frame would have corrosion is from lack of cleaning.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

colbyntx said:


> Do you ever clean your reels right after you go fishing? The only reason that frame would have corrosion is from lack of cleaning.


Of course I take care of my reels. If I neglected my gear I would not be on here whining about corrosion on my new stuff. I hand wash my reels and air dry them after every trip. I also tear them down after wading or fishing the surf for a major cleaning. This has not happened to my Core50 or my Chronarch 50e and I treat them the same way.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Im on my third spool. Got it on Friday it had it's first pit in the spool by Saturday evening, literally not even a full day of fishing. Something is seriously wrong with the design or materials or whatever. You have to pop the spool out immediately after fishing, I mean immediately, or it will corrode within hours. This thing is not fit for use in saltwater.

Corroding after less than 24 hours of use is not a maintenance issue.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The frame cannot corrode. I suspect the paint lifted or something else is seriously wrong. 

I have not heard of a spool seeing corrosion after 24 hours. The QC guy is out this week. I have been trying to get an update on the 3rd revision spools. A small batch was sent out and that was the last I heard.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The frame cannot corrode. I suspect the paint lifted or something else is seriously wrong.
> 
> I have not heard of a spool seeing corrosion after 24 hours. The QC guy is out this week. I have been trying to get an update on the 3rd revision spools. A small batch was sent out and that was the last I heard.


Dan thanks for taking the time to respond to these . . . .I really like the reels.

My third replacements have corroded already as well . . . . very hopeful the gen 3 spool fixes this.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine was by far my favorite of all my Shimanos(5) for about 3 months then the corroded spool thing. I put it up and recently noticed it looks like the frame is cracked??? I'm just gonna send mine in and see what happens.

Bought my wife one too and she had the corrosion too. Store where I bought it swapped her out a new reel. I think this one is ok so far......


----------

